# On the AKC website



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great article and picture of Tito!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome!

A big Congratulations to you and Tito!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just read the article. Great article!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Way to go Tito! Congratulations!

Julie and the boys


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice article on team Tito. It was interesting to learn more about the MHU and Tito's being the first Golden to earn that title.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations and great article!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow that is an incredible article for an incredible dog. Congratulations Tito!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

That's really cool! I enjoyed reading the article.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations! So fun to read more about Tito.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations again!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

He is a impressive boy Barb, great job


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations! You must be so proud. The article was terrific.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind words!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I read it and was so proud! I could feel the love you have for him through the words, what a great dog, and you both are so blessed to have each other!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice article too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words!


He is the dog he is because of you! They become what the owner makes of them.

Does he hunt the those pesky 13 lined ground squirrels in the backyard like Toby did? 

Anne seems crafty and might knit you a hat if he gets a few :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! What an awesome article on the amazing Tito


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great. Congratulations!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome accomplishment! I loved the part that said people came to 'watch the golden run'!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, he wants to get hold of a ground squirrel, but HRH Toby was THE critter boy. Tito is more into birds.
Pammie, what I didn't say in the article was that at more than one test, more than one person came up to me and commented that the best hunting dog they EVER had was a Golden. It was so heartwarming. People loved to come up and tell me stories about their Golden they used to have. 
Also didn't say that, at one of the Springer Spaniel sponsored tests, an old time Springer Spaniel breeder/field trial person/hunt test person came up to me and said that the Golden was BY FAR the best hunter out in the field that day. 
We were sure made to feel welcome at their tests!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations again, Dad!! I hope I can be HALF the hunting dog you are! Even a quarter! I'm so proud of you!
Love, Shala. :smooch:


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she will outshine her Daddy. She has an amazing pedigree on Mom's side, and is a very talented little girl. You'll see!




Sweet Girl said:


> Congratulations again, Dad!! I hope I can be HALF the hunting dog you are! Even a quarter! I'm so proud of you!
> Love, Shala. :smooch:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Huge congrats on that!!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations and way to go Tito!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet!!!

What a dog!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That was a fun read! Great job Barb!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Barb and Tito! Versatility is what golden retrievers are all about!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats Barb & Tito!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big, big congrats to you and Tito. Great article about your boy. Of course we all :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat Tito around here and are looking forward to another round of Tito pups this spring/summer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is looking forward to it, too


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is this article available anywhere? The link doesn't work anymore and I wanted to gush about Tito's amazingness.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You could email AKC maybe?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's disabled, but you can always visit his website. I can't post it here because it violates forum rules (seen as advertising) but I'm sure it's on the upcoming litters page 



ArchersMom said:


> Is this article available anywhere? The link doesn't work anymore and I wanted to gush about Tito's amazingness.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think it's disabled, but you can always visit his website. I can't post it here because it violates forum rules (seen as advertising) but I'm sure it's on the upcoming litters page


Thank you, Barb!

I saw the link on the hunt and field section on Tito's page, but that link doesn't work either. I saw the pedigree links on the upcoming litters but nothing about his MHU title.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice!

In case anyone else is having trouble with the link, I had to search for it and found it at this link:

The First Golden Retriever to Earn the MHU Title - American Kennel Club


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations! What a blessing you have in Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks mylissy! And thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think it's disabled, but you can always visit his website. I can't post it here because it violates forum rules (seen as advertising) but I'm sure it's on the upcoming litters page


Sooooooo silly (GRF). They made me remove the link to Fisher's website too.

Barb are you going to run any more spaniel MH tests this year?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure Anney, I really need to give some thought to retriever tests as the boy is already 8. 
That said, I just adored the Wisconsin English Springer Spaniel Club tests, and I may go run those just for fun and to re-connect with the people. Wonderful club!


----------

